# Wie solches Menü erstellen



## tfaScream (7. Oktober 2004)

Hi,
bin gerad auf der suche nach einem passenden Menü für meine Homepage und da ist mir diese besonders ins Auge gefallen. 
Wie realisiere ich diese?
http://www.microsoft.com/technet/community/newsgroups/default.mspx

Mir gefällt z.B besonders gut das es einen Schatten auf das da drunterliegende gibt.
Und noch was das scheinen ja alles Grafiken zu sein oder irre ich mich da? Ich mein in den Menüs selbst ?
Wenns so ist dann müsste ich einfach in Photoshop so eine Grafik erstellen und diese dann über Dreamweaver wie in einem Tutorial hier auf der Seite beschrieben öffnen lassen oder?

Danke im Voraus


----------



## ARTex-Design (7. Oktober 2004)

Also ich denke das geht am besten mit Java oder Flash...


----------



## ByeBye 23291 (7. Oktober 2004)

Ich denke, das läßt sich auch in html mit layer machen - für jedes Untermenü ein layer, der dann entspr. sichtbar/unsichtbar geschaltet wird.

Flash-Version: auf meiner homepage ist ein ähnliches Menü: http://www.harrykurz.de

Viel Spass!


----------

